# thunderbolt in white



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bought a broken thunderbolt on ebay one night * drunk bidding never turns out good * anyways, the phone arrived and actually turned on even though it was sold as not turning on. So I ordered a lcd and digitizer and while waiting on them to arrive I fixed a crack in the casing with epoxy and bondo, and repainted the case grey. I had the bright idea if painting it white. I'll throw up some pictures soon, the phone isnt all back together yet and I still need to finish polishing the kick stand, but I'll post progress pictures once they are done uploading..

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

Heres the crack after sanding down the case



















and then the epoxy


















lil bondo










and the grey paint










and now white


















































Also the extended battery back was all scratched up so I roughed it up filled it and sprayed it the grey color, I thought it would be too much white.


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you had any luck with replacing the screen and lcd yet? I bought one off craigslist for 60 bucks with just a cracked screen and when I put the new screen on it didn't work for crap. So called insurance and now have a brand new TB for 175 all together.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks good!

I'm guessing you have some bodywork experience?

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dude it would he awesome if you put up directions on how to do this I would love to give it a try


----------



## Jallen156 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh please and thx as well sorry typing in a rush forgot my manners


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can type something up, I have a very small amount of body work experience, took it in hs. If I had to do over again I would have used different paint. I used kraylon fusion, which is very flexible and for plastic. I thing regular automotive spraypaint would have been better, something I could have used a clear coat on.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks pretty awesome, wish I had those skills .


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Siiiick

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## opjones (Jul 28, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice work! If send you mine, can you do it in Pontiac Red?
You may have just created a side business!
:wink2:


----------



## jareddlc (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice work, would you be able to put a product list, brand of epoxy and or bondo, and paint. I have a bigger crack and i was looking for a good solution to do so. Ive seen replaceable covers for about 50 on ebay, but this is a cheaper way to fix my issue.


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

To the one that wants to send me your phone.

Do you have any cracks in it or just need it painted? Email me at [email protected]

Other guy

You can get a stock replacement on eBay for 24.99 shipped, cheaper than I spent on this stuff


----------



## stayin100 (Aug 31, 2011)

Here's the item number. 260791267848

I used a CA glue of medium consistency, a bondo brand one part spot putty, and I would suggest regular automotive spray paint. All in all youre looking at around thirty in repairs, and after a day of use i can see a hair line crack where the crack was.


----------

